

Ask HN: What Is The Best Day To Launch? Does It Even Matter? - throwaway546

When it comes to launch your startup  or product/site etc do you consider the day you launch it?<p>Afterall, if you're looking to get covered by TechCrunch, GigaOm and get the most views out of it then... Would you avoid launching on a weekend when they hardly post or Would you launch on the weekend considering they hardly post (meaning they'd more likely cover you) but probably a lower % will see it?<p>Having said all that, does it even matter?
======
arkitaip
Doesn't matter. It's not like the fate of your entire startup rests on picking
the right launch date. Also, I think we all understand that there is no such
thing as a overnight success, that generally you'll have to work hard for
years before things pay off.

